
How to Migrate Off Google Reader Before July 1st - ytNumbers
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2420798,00.asp
======
lingben
why not just import from your new reader? much simpler!

1\. login to new reader of your choice... whatever it may be

2\. import from google reader (they ALL offer this)

3\. profit!

~~~
recycledair
It's good to have the data backed up. What if your new reader doesn't work out
and you want to swap after Google Reader is gone? If your new reader doesn't
have similar export functionality you are stuck.

